# Pit Bull.



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

:lol: That is hysterical!


----------



## EVpoodle (Sep 25, 2018)

That is hilarious!


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Thanks, Eric.....I needed a little levity today, and that did the trick!


----------

